# متجدد : مكتبة هندسة مدنية باللغة الفرنسية



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

للأعضاء الذين يدرسون باللغة الفرنسية أقدم لكم مجموعة كتب في هندسة civil ،وأرجو أيضا لكل من لديه مواضيع أو كتب في civil بآلفرنسية أن يضعها هنا ،وأرجو من المشرفين أن يقوموا بتثبيت الموضوع حتى وإن كانوا لا يفهمون الفرنسية وذلك لأجلنا نحن الأعضاء والزوار الدارسين باللغة الفرنسية
لدي الكثير من الكتب

merci


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*



*
*AUTRES NOTES*
* Date de publication :2006*
* Auteur(s) :*Marcel Hurez
Nicolas Juraszek
Marc Pelcé
* Éditeur(s) **:Eyrolles*
 *Collection **:* *Eyrolles*
*



*
* Format : PDF*
* Langue : َFrancais*
*



*
* Découper avec : aucun*
* Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier*
*



*


http://rapidshare.com/files/288175938/dmm.pdf​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/14050870/5126738/dmm.pdf.html​
http://rapidshare.com/files/28848248...oemen_2008.pdf


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

انقر على هذا شريط لعرض الصورة الكاملة. الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 756x757






*



*
*AUTRES NOTES*
* Date de publication :2006*
* Auteur(s) :* --
* Éditeur(s) **:--*
 *Collection **:* --
*



*
* Format : PDF*
* Langue : َFrancais*
*



*
* Découper avec : aucun*
* Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier*
*



*

*من هنا*


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/28629003...es_en_bois.pdf












http://rapidshare.com/files/28630768...e_d_emploi.pdf


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*



*

* Date de publication :--*
* Auteur(s) :* --
* Éditeur(s) **:**Anarchitecture*
 *Collection **:**Anarchitecture*
*



*
* Format : PDF*
* Langue : َFrancais*
*



*
* Découper avec : aucun*
* Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier*
*taille:19.82Mo*
*nombre de page:274*
*



*
http://rapidshare.com/files/28722492...e_en_terre.pdf

*Formulaire du beton armé : Tome 1&2*










*



*
*AUTRES NOTES*
* Date de publication :2006*
* Auteur(s) :* --
* Éditeur(s) **:--*
 *Collection **:* *--*
*



*
* Format : PDF*
* Langue : َFrancais*
*



*
* Découper avec : aucun*
* Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier*

*TAILLE:t1:28.9/*/t2:10.4*
*NOMBRE DE PAGE:t1:534/*/t2:338*
*



*

*tome 1*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/287977841/Tome1.pdf*
*
tome 2*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/287980913/Tome2.pdf*

​*concevoir et construire en acier
*
*



*

*



*
*AUTRES NOTES*
* Date de publication :**1 mars 2006*
* Auteur(s) :* *Marc Landowski, Bernard Lemoine*
* Éditeur(s) **:**Arcelor*
 *Collection **:**Mémentos Acier*
*



*
* Format : PDF*
* Langue : َFrancais*
*



*
* Découper avec : aucun*
* Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier*

*TAILLE:t1:28.9/*/t2:10.4*
*NOMBRE DE PAGE:**112 pages*
*



*
http://rapidshare.com/files/25241318...cier_livre.pdf


*FONDATION SPECIALE*








*



*
*AUTRES NOTES*
* Date de publication :**--*
* Auteur(s) :* *marcel fournie*
* Éditeur(s) **:**EYROLES*
 *Collection **:**EYROLES*
*



*
* Format : PDF*
* Langue : َFrancais*
*



*
* Découper avec : aucun*
* Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier*

*TAILLE:18.7Mo*
*NOMBRE DE PAGE:**177pages*
*



*

http://rapidshare.com/files/28798699..._speciales.pdf​


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*
(¯`·._.·[ Architecture Et Efficacite Energetique: Principes De Conception Et De Construction (Relié) ]·._.·´¯)










Date de publication : 30 janvier 2008
Auteur(s) : Roberto Gonzalo (Auteur), Karl J. Habermann (Auteur), Yves Minssart (Traduction)
Editeur(s) : Birkhauser Basel
Collection : Aucune Information
Nombre de pages : Aucune Information





Format : PDF
Langue : Français





Découper avec: Aucun
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichiers
Taille des fichiers: 37.5 Mo
Taille totale: 37.5 Mo





http://depositfiles.com/en/files/90njpkol3

Mot de passe: Aucun*


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*Tunisia-Prez présente

(¯`·._.·[ Géométries sacrées : Tome 1 ]·._.·´¯)










Date de publication : 05/2004
Auteur(s) : Stéphane Cardinaux (Auteur)
Editeur(s) : Trajectoire
Collection : Aucune Information
Nombre de pages : 281 pages





Format : DJVU
Langue : Français





Découper avec: Aucun
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichiers
Taille des fichiers: 23.5 Mo
Taille totale: 23.5 Mo





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6XNNCGU4

Mot de passe: Aucun
*


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*
(¯`·._.·[*Mécanique appliquée : *résistance des matériaux, mécanique des fluides, thermodynamique : cours et exercices corrigés*

* ]·._.·´¯)











*Auteur(s) :Pierre Agati
 Editeur(s) : Dunod
 Collection : Sciences Sup
 Nombre de pages : 304
* 




*Format :PDF
 Langue :Français*





*Découper avec: Aucun
 Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichiers
 Taille des fichiers: 6.08 Mo
 Taille totale: 6.08 Mo*









*
Mot de passe: Aucun


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*



**



**



*
*Introduction au calcul scientifique par la pratique: 12 projets résolus avec Matlab *
*



**



**



**



**



**



*
*


 **



**
TEXTE INTÉGRAL
Comme leur nom le suggère, les mathématiques appliquées ne peuvent seulement s'enseigner de façon théorique. L'expérimentation numérique est en effet indispensable pour percevoir la puissance, mais aussi les limites, des outils et des méthodes de calcul. C'est pourquoi cet ouvrage propose douze " projets ", basés sur autant de problèmes concrets classiques, qui permettent, grâce à des exercices
intermédiaires et des rappels théoriques, de passer de façon progressive des équations aux résultats. Aboutissement de cette démarche pédagogique et pratique, l'ouvrage propose une résolution complète des projets avec MATLAB (les programmes sont intégralement disponibles sur le site web de l'éditeur). Ce livre doit permettre à tous ceux qui sont confrontés au calcul scientifique - étudiants des écoles d'ingénieur ou de 2e cycle/Master, mais aussi
enseignants, chercheurs ou ingénieurs - de comprendre les concepts, les méthodes et les enjeux fondamentaux de la discipline. *
*



*
*AUTRES NOTES*
* Date de publication :2004**
Auteur(s) :* *Ionut Danaila, Pascal Joly, Marie Postel, Sid Mahmoud Kaber *
* Éditeur(s) **:DUNOD*
 *Collection **:**DUNOD*
*ISBN:* *2100487094*
*Nombre de pages : 287**pages *
*




Format : PDF
Langue : َFrancais




Découper avec : WINRAR
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier
Taille des fichiers : 10.6**MB**
Taille totale :**10.6**MB**



*























​*Mot de passe: ** aucun*


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*Concevoir et construire en acier*




*

L'acier est un matériau de construction universel, présent dans les bâtiments sous de multiples formes. Il s'adapte aux nécessités pour combiner liberté de création avec efficacité constructive. Il offre des possibilités uniques de grandes portées, de souplesse d'adaptation, de possibilités de combinaison avec les autres matériaux, de construction durable et recyclable. Ce manuel présente de manière didactique et synthétique l'essentiel de ce qu'il faut savoir sur l'acier, ses performances mécaniques, sa mise en œuvre dans le domaine des structures, des planchers, des façades, des couvertures, des cloisons et des équipements intérieurs. Il souligne également les performances de l'acier en matière de durabilité et de sécurité incendie. Outil de conception simple et pratique, ce " Mémento acier ", second ouvrage de la collection initiée par le groupe Arcelor, s'adresse aussi bien aux professionnels confirmés de l'acte de bâtir qu'aux étudiants*

*Détails sur le produit*

*Broché: 112 pages*

*Auteur : Marc Landowski, Bernard Lemoine

**Editeur :* *Arcelor (1 mars 2006)

**Collection :* *Mémentos Acier*
 
* Lien:*

* http://rapidshare.com/files/15407014...k-land.net.pdf*


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*
(¯`·._.·[ Choisir une énergie renouvelable adaptée à sa maison *

* ]·._.·´¯)











*Auteur(s) : Brigitte Vu
 Editeur(s) : Eyrolles
 Collection : Aucune Information
 Nombre de pages : 53*





*Format : PDF
 Langue : Français*





*Découper avec: Aucun
 Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichiers
 Taille des fichiers: 14.4 Mo
 Taille totale: 14.4 Mo*






*


* 
*Mot de passe: Aucun*
*


----------



## jouini87 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

voila j'ai trouvais un site qui contient pls cours barrages planing ......

http://www.cours-genie-civil.com/IMG/pdf/​


----------



## jouini87 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*Traité de genie civil, : Dimensionnement des structures en béton; Aptitude au service et éléments de structures* 






de Renaud Favre (Auteur), Jean-Paul Jaccoud (Auteur), Olivier Buedet (Auteur), Hazem Caarif (Auteur) 

Dimensionnement_des_structures_en_beton.rar


Pass:ww.ingdz.com​


----------



## jouini87 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لقد وجدت هذه المواضيع آمل أن تنفعك
http://www.4shared.com/file/45111268/920dc582/W__.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/50940312/3ec6952d/Retaining_wall_reinforcement_concrete__I_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/61166456/c3880033/How_To_Build_A_Retaining_Wall.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11501292/3e92e366/RETAINING_WALLS.html


----------



## jouini87 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

SALAM.Un trésor inestimable traitant du domaine de la GEOTECHNIQUE ;FONDATIONS.
CROYEZ MOI CE SONT DES LIVRES TRES RARES.
MERCI ET BONNE LECTURE.

LES LIENS

http://www.4shared.com/file/49850391..._exos_PDF.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/49850390...OS_CHAP11.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/49849493...ANGLERAT1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/49850388...p10_TOME2.html

mot de passe www.legeniecivil.org ou www.legeniecivil.fr

​


----------



## jouini87 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*Les éléments des projets de construction*







Plus de cinquante ans après la parution de sa première édition en Allemagne, le livre Les Eléments des projets de construction, plus connu sous le nom de " NEUFERT ", du nom de son auteur, est le classique obligé des étudiants et des professionnels du bâtiment. Il fournit les bases méthodologiques et un recueil extrêmement riche d'exemples et de mesures pour tous les problèmes qui peuvent être posés au concepteur, de l'aménagement d'une cuisine au tracé d'une voie de transport en passant par l'organisation des divers types de programmes, du logement à l'équipement collectif le plus complexe. Avec de nombreux tableaux et plus de 6000 dessins rigoureusement légendés et cotés, le NEUFERT est un véritable guide pratique de conception : sa place est sur la table à dessin et non dans la bibliothèque. Cette septième édition en langue française - qui reprend la trente-troisième édition en langue allemande - paraît treize ans après la précédente. C'est dire l'ampleur des changements dans la technique de construction qu'elle prend en compte. L'organisation des chapitres a été revue : la lecture est considérablement facilitée par un système d'onglets repérant les 42 grandes rubriques thématiques qui structurent l'ouvrage. Enfin la bibliographie a été entièrement refondue et adaptée au public français

Détails :

• Titre : Les éléments des projets de construction

• Auteur : Ernst Neufert

• Editeur : Dunod

• ISBN : 9782100027163

• Langue : Français

• Pages : 557 pages

• Format : PDF

• Taille : 102+102+91 Mo

• paru en : 10/1996 (7éme edition)

Lien:

http://rapidshare.com/files/22199890..._Fra.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22200991..._Fra.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22204926..._Fra.part3.rar


----------



## jouini87 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
Slt; ce jour là j'ai l'honneur de vous présente un document très important pour la conception et le dimensionnement de corps de chaussée.
_Par ici:_ http://www.4shared.com/file/11934183...e_chausse.html

Un mot de votre part m'encourage beaucoup


----------



## jouini87 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أعظاء وزوار منتدانا الغالي والله العظيم إن عقلي لا يكف عن التفكير فيكم كلما جلست حول هذا الصندوق العجيب وكلما وجدت شيئ يتعلق بالهندسة المدنية إلا وكنت حاضرا معكم والأن مع درس l'eau et le génie civil 


http://rapidshare.com/files/299261577/eau.rar.html

​


----------



## jouini87 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أيها الأحبة الكرم والأن مع درس resistance des matériaux 

http://rapidshare.com/files/293899597/resistance_des_mat__riaux_atmani.rar.html

نسألكم الدعاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​


----------



## jouini87 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم أيها الأحبة الكرام و الآن مع المجموعة الشامل في دروس Béton armé*​ 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/284500651/B__ton_arm____20_Mo_.rar.html*​ 


*ولا تنسوني بدعائكم الصالح أحبكم في الله. *​


----------



## jouini87 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

Voici deux petits guides pour les concepteurs de routes intitulés:
1-/ Guide pratique : stabilisation des sols pour couches de sous fondation

http://www.4shared.com/file/42033331...ol_1_.html?s=1
2-/ Guide pratique : amélioration des sols pour terrassements et fond de coffre

http://www.4shared.com/file/47435249..._sols.html?s=1​


----------



## jouini87 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

Projet et construction de routes


sommaire :
1. Caractéristiques géométriques des voies
1.1 Vitesse de référence. Vitesse pratiquée. Vitesse réglementaire
1.2 Distance d’arrêt. Distance de dépassement
1.3 Profil en long
1.3.1 Caractéristiques générales
1.3.2 Problème des grandes descentes
1.4 Tracé en plan
1.4.1 Choix du rayon des virages
1.4.2 Courbes de raccordement
1.5 Tableau de synthèse. Coordination du tracé en plan et du profil en long
1.6 Profil en travers
1.6.1 Largeur des chaussées
1.6.2 Pentes transversales
1.6.3 Accotements
1.7 Aménagement des carrefours
1.7.1 Carrefours plans (ou carrefours à niveau)
1.7.2 Carrefours dénivelés
1.8 Grands choix d’aménagement
1.8.1 Données juridiques
1.8.2 Données techniques et économiques
1.8.3 Schéma directeur routier national français
1.9 Autoroutes de liaison
1.9.1 Principales caractéristiques géométriques
1.9.2 Dispositif de retenue
1.9.3 Aires annexes
1.9.4 Plates-formes de péage
2. Sols de fondation et couches de forme
2.1 Classification des sols
2.1.1 Analyse granulométrique
2.1.2 Sensibilité à l’eau
2.1.3 Paramètres d’état
2.1.4 Systèmes de classification des sols
2.1.5 Essais spécifiques
2.2 Effets du gel sur les sols
2.2.1 Phénomène de gel
2.2.2 Essai de gonflement au gel
2.3 Couches de forme
2.3.1 Critères à satisfaire
2.3.2 Amélioration des matériaux pour couches de forme
2.4 Traitement des couches de forme à la chaux et au ciment
2.4.1 Traitement à la chaux
2.4.2 Traitement au ciment
2.4.3 Essais de laboratoire sur les sols traités
3. Matériaux utilisés dans les assises de chaussées
3.1 Graves non traitées
3.1.1 Granularité
3.1.2 Angularité et forme
3.1.3 Propreté
3.1.4 Dureté
3.1.5 Conditions d’élaboration
3.2 Graves et sables traités aux liants hydrauliques
3.2.1 Caractéristiques de la grave
3.2.2 Caractéristiques du matériau traité
3.2.3 Sables traités
3.2.4 Fissuration des matériaux traités aux liants hydrauliques
3.3 Graves et sables traités aux liants hydrocarbonés
3.3.1 Graves-bitume
3.3.2 Sables-bitume
3.3.3 Graves-émulsion
3.4 Bétons de ciment
4. Matériaux utilisés dans les couches de roulement
4.1 Qualités spécifiques des couches de roulement
4.1.1 Adhérence
4.1.2 Bruit de roulement
4.1.3 Optimisation du choix
4.2 Enduits superficiels
4.2.1 Granulats
4.2.2 Liant
4.2.3 Formulation
4.3 Enrobés hydrocarbonés à chaud
4.3.1 Bétons bitumineux type Directive de 1969
4.3.2 Nouveaux types de bétons bitumineux
4.4 Chaussées en béton
5. Dimensionnement des chaussées
5.1 Module de rigidité
5.2 Résistance à la fatigue des matériaux
5.3 Equivalences entre essieux
5.4 Agressivité globale du trafic
5.5 Prise en compte du gel
5.6 Catalogue des structures de chaussées neuves sur le réseau principal
5.6.1 Classe de trafic
5.6.2 Dispersion des caractéristiques
5.6.3 Qualité du sol support
5.6.4 Détermination de la structure
5.6.5 Vérification au gel-dégel
5.7 Conception et dimensionnement des chaussées en béton
5.7.1 Différents types de chaussées en béton
5.7.2 Dimensionnement
6. Exécution des travaux
6.1 Préparation des mélanges
6.1.1 Préparation des granulats
6.1.2 Centrales pour le traitement aux liants hydrauliques
6.1.3 Centrales pour la préparation des bétons bitumineux et des graves-bitume
6.1.4 Centrales à béton
6.1.5 Techniques de régénération et de recyclage
6.2 Mise en œuvre des mélanges
6.2.1 Fondations et couches de base
6.2.2 Bétons bitumineux
6.2.3 Enduits superficiels
7. Equipements de la route
7.1 Dispositifs de retenue
7.1.1 Classification
7.1.2 Glissières de sécurité
7.1.3 Dispositifs de retenue frontaux
7.2 Ralentisseurs
7.3 Eclairage
7.4 Marquage des chaussées
7.5 Signalisation verticale
7.5.1 Généralités
7.5.2 Signalisation de direction
Bibliographie


Telecharger 

ici

ou 

ici


Pass: www.ingdz.comhttp://www.ingdz.com/​


----------



## jouini87 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
Aujourd'hui, j'ai l'honneur de vous offrir un document très important relatif à l'assainissement routier.
Par ici:




http://www.4shared.com/file/11952612...t_routier.html

Bonne réception mes amis

Un mot de votre part m'encourage beaucoup 






​


----------



## jouini87 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*





GÉNIE CIVIL

Composants préfabriqués en béton
pour le bâtiment

Acoustique des salles

Prévention des risques
professionnels sur les chantiers

Béton armé. Règles BAEL
Établissement des projets

Béton armé : Règles BAEL
Ouvrages particuliers

Fluage et relaxation du béton

Béton précontraint

Restauration des bâtiments
en béton armé

Maçonnerie
Matériaux

Topographie. Topométrie. Géodésie

Travaux de peinture

Béton hydraulique
*
*




**Taille totale: **13.6 Mo*





*ICI*


----------



## نوارة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Merci infiniment ma soeur pour tes effort et jazaki laho kol khair
bonne continuation

et pour enrichir notre bibliothèque; voila j'ai ces magnifiques livres

******************************

Calcul des éléments résistantsd'une construction métallique







http://www.4shared.com/file/80919869/c4ede0a8/Calcul_des_pannes_selon_EC3_Dahmani_lahlou.html​


----------



## نوارة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Le seisme et les constructions en béton armé et en 
maçonnerie





http://www.4shared.com/file/106221639/798683b2/4_Le_seisme_et_les_constructions_en_beton_arme_et_en_maconnerie.html​


----------



## نوارة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Exemple de calcul sismique d’un bâtiment industriel en CM selon PS92

lien de téléchargement

http://www.4shared.com/file/88635744/7199a9c0/b_Exemple_de_calcul_sismique_dun_btiment_industriel_en_CM_selon_PS92.html​


----------



## نوارة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Calcul des structures métalliques en zone sismique selon EC8


_lien de téléchargement_

http://www.4shared.com/file/46535063/598054d8/cticm1.html
​


----------



## jouini87 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

j'ai trouvée ça:

*plus de 20 memoires de fin d'étude spécialité ouvrages d'arts

*


 conception et étude d'un pont à poutre en béton précontraint par post tension
 étude d'un pont voussoirs préfabriqués sur la deuxième rocade D'ALGER
 étude d'un pont à voussoir
 conception et étude d'un viaduc en encorbellement sur le barrage de TAKSEBT
 étude d'un pont en poutre en béton précontraint
 étude en APD de la RN1 avec calcul du tablier du pont
 étude d'un pont pour le croisement de l'autoroute est-ouest avec la nappe Sonatrach
 conception et étude d'un pont biais sur l'autoroute A42
 conception et étude d'un ouvrage de l'intersection de l'évitement d'EL-MALAH avec la route de TERGA
 conception et étude d'un pont en voussoirs préfabriqués sur la deuxième rocade D4ALGER OA49
 conception et étude d'un pont sur la deuxième rocade autoroutière d'alger sur OUED BARIK
 conception et étude d'un pont à poutre en béton précontraint
 conception et étude d'un viaduc à l'autoroute est-ouest
 conception et étude d'un pont a OULMANE KHELIFA solution tablier construit par poussage
 conception et étude d'un pont sur la RN44 W de SKIKDA
 conception et étude d'un ouvrage d'art sur autoroute est-ouest
 renforcement des sols par colonnes ballastées
 étude d'un pont mixte avec tablier en bi-poutres métallique à SOUIDANIA 2éme rocade co
 conception et étude d'un pont en béton précontraint à OUED MEDJERDA
conception et modélisation numérique d'un pont à poutre sous chaussée franchissant OUED CHLEF
 contribution des appuis parasismique dans la réduction des effets sismique sur les batiments
 étude et conception d'un pont sur la nouvelle rocade sud d'alger
 étude géotechnique d'un viaduc à BERRAHMOUNE BOUDOUAOU
 
Voici les liens



http://www.4shared.com/file/11791268...lhaouasse.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791413...he-Laoufi.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791441...38e8/IMPR.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791656...fi-Touati.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791710...TAH_HAYAT.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791767..._ABDELHAK.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791834...__akouche.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791883...ZARGAINOH.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791952...fiane_Pdf.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791985...maryoucef.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792180...adjiamiar.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792299..._-_ZARGOU.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792441...-_slimane.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792556...IKI__TAIB.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792625...__ghanemi.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792659.../PFE_pdf_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792325...E-_Chawki.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792223...nchemssou.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792716...em__assia.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792750..._EL_HAMID.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11792828...Bencharif.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11791232...a_-benali.html
 http://www.4shared.com/file/11815047...oudouaou_.html
 

_Mot de passe www.ingdz.com_


----------



## نوارة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

Trésor: nouveau guide du béton et de ces costitutions

voici le livre pour le béton et ces constitution, c'est vraiment une bible dans le domaine des materiaux de construction notamment et spécialement: le béton

http://www.4shared.com/file/130848424/a324b1b5/Nouveau_GUIDE_BETON.html

bonne lecture​


----------



## نوارة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

Guide pratique des VRD et aménagements extérieurs 






Présentation
Des études à la réalisation des travaux

Une des meilleures méthodes pour aborder le domaine de la construction est de placer un ouvrage dans son environnement, qu'il soit existant ou à créer. En effet, tout ouvrage doit pouvoir s'insérer dans le tissu existant, motivant ainsi une étude approfondie des conditions optimales de viabilisation : milieu ambiant, topographie du terrain, conditions climatologiques, etc. Le but des travaux de voirie, des réseaux et des aménagements extérieurs est d'assurer aux constructions les meilleures conditions d'accessibilité, de sécurité, d'hygiène et de confort.

Ce guide pratique a pour objectif de développer des axes de réflexion pendant le cheminement du projet, depuis la phase d'études jusqu'à sa concrétisation. Après avoir rappelé les diverses réglementations applicables, chaque chapitre permet de développer les techniques applicables aux travaux préalables, aux terrassements, à la voirie, à l'assainissement, aux réseaux divers, aux travaux d'accompagnement, aux espaces verts et à la réalisation des ouvrages.
A qui s'adresse cet ouvrage ?

Abondamment illustré de tableaux, de schémas et de photographies, ce guide est accessible à tous : praticiens confirmés ou étudiants, ingénieurs, architectes ou entrepreneurs, etc.
Au sommaire
Les études
Les travaux préparatoires
Les travaux de terrassement
Les travaux de voirie
L'assainissement
Les réseaux divers
Les ouvrages d'accompagnement
Les espaces verts
Les travaux
Annexes

_lien de téléchargement_

http://www.4shared.com/file/77118150/d1a5f96a/GUIDEPRATIQUEDESVRDETAMENAGEMENTSEXTERIEURS.html?s=1
​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
et moi également j'aimerai bien participer a enrichir cette bibliothèque avec les documents que je possède et ce que j'ai pu télécharger aujourd'hui ,les autres je laisse un autre jours quand j'aurai plus de temps , j'espère donc qu'ils vous seront utile merci

http://www.zshare.net/download/68008009f83fb2d6/
Calcul Des Tours En Béton Arme
http://www.zshare.net/download/680081056f68b92b/
exemple de dimensionnement parasismique d’un batiment 
http://www.zshare.net/download/6800832487aa3bc1/
Librecours (Cours En Beton Arme )
http://www.zshare.net/download/680085065df2a32e/
Librecours (Principes Généraux Du Dimensionnement Des Ouvrages)
http://www.zshare.net/download/68008551e12cd305/
Structure Offshore
http://www.zshare.net/download/68008688ac63fede/
L’armature Du Beton De La Conception A La Mise En Œuvre
http://www.zshare.net/download/68008786134f9de0/
http://www.zshare.net/download/6800885377067082/
Semelles Filantes


----------



## نوارة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

un tres bon livre de dynamique des structures

livre avc qlq application de calcul dynamique et fondation

_lien de téléchargement_

http://rs542.rapidshare.com/files/246985488/0415492238.rar​


----------



## نوارة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

des documents sur les escaliers​ 
les escaliers
http://www.4shared.com/file/147006962/109d26de/les_escaliers.html​ 
et voila deux liens concernant les escaliers
http://www.cerpet.adc.education.fr/ressources/528/escaliers.zip
http://www.cerpet.adc.education.fr/ressources/528/escaliers-MO.zip

 

*le livre electronique escalier*​
​

*



*




*http://www.4shared.com/file/100089166/301dd89c/escaliers2009.html*



Quelques types d'escaliers​​se trouve dans le fichier joint​


----------



## jouini87 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

je vous présente le guide de conception des ponts en béton précontraint 
construits par encorbellements successifs.
















http://www.4shared.com/file/12014103...uccessifs.html


Bonne réception


----------



## نوارة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*.::. Fondations speciales .::.*









*Table des matiéres *

Chapitre 1: Eléments fondamentaux de la mécanique des sols
Chapitre 2: Les radiers 
Chapitre 3: Fondation profondes, pieux, puits barrettes 
Chapitre 4: Calcul des fondations à partir des résultats de l'essai pressiométrique 
Chapitre 5: Les micro-pieux 
Chapitre 6: Groupes des pieux verticaux et inclinés 
Chapitre 7: Pieux résistants à la traction 
Chapitre 8: Pieux sollicités horizontalement 
Chapitre 9: Les vides dans les sols 
Chapitre 10: Les reprises en sous œuvre 
Chapitre 11: Les carrières 
Chapitre 12: Traitements des sols par le compactage intensif 
Chapitre 13: La terre armée


Télécharger ici 
http://www.4shared.com/file/133338970/38e924f4/fondations_speciales_1_.html​


----------



## نوارة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

.::. Guide pour le suivi de chantier .::.

Le guide est un document intégral, pas nécessairement exhaustif au regard de la diversité des situations que l’on peut être amené à observer d’un chantier à un autre. Il comprend six (6) points sur ​- les éléments de définition du chantier
- ce qu’il faut pour démarrer un chantier
- la définition et le rôles des intervenants sur le chantier
- les étapes de la mise en úuvre du chantier
- les mécanismes de suivi des chantiers par les communes
- les Conflits au cours de la réalisation des travaux et leur gestion​
La démarche à la fois descriptive et pragmatique est faite à dessein pour permettre une exploitation rationnelle par les équipes municipales. Les techniciens expérimentés s’y retrouveront, de même que le conseiller ou la personne ressource membre de la cellule communale de planification et de gestion des projets.
Enfin, six (6) études de cas sont proposées pour tester l’acquisition des compétences ; en annexe, les fiches techniques des matériaux de construction sont un outil supplémentaire de référence pour faciliter le suivi et le contrôle de la mise en úuvre des travaux


http://www.4shared.com/file/79018557/d3ab6ced/Guide_de_travaux_de_chantiers.html

BONNE LECTURE



​


----------



## jouini87 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*Topographie et topometrie modernes* 
TOME 01+TOME 02​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RQI43VE8​


----------



## نوارة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

STRUCTURES PREFABRIQUEES


voila un doc sur un type de structure préfabriquée






_*lien*_

_*http://www.4shared.com/get/43857136/9eb03f77/_2__MEGATON_F.html*_

_*bon téléchargement *_​


----------



## نوارة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

Règles de calcul des constructions en acier CM66






http://www.4shared.com/file/102465269/5b0c29b2/Rgles_de_calcul_des_constructions_en_acier_CM66.html

BONNE LECTURE


----------



## نوارة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*Approche du calcul des structures et des assemblages en GC, ULg*







lien

http://www.4shared.com/file/80921024/52375a96/Approche_du_calcul_des_structures_et_des_assemblages_en_GC_ULg.html​


----------



## نوارة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

formulaire de béton armé​ 
voici une formulaire trés outil 

partie 01
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/120262006/FBA_V1.rar.html*

partie 2
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/120258675/FBA_V2.rar.html*​


----------



## jouini87 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*Introduction*
L’organisation de chantier consiste à déterminer et à coordonner la mise en œuvre des moins nécessaires pour accomplir dans les meilleurs conditions possibles les travaux à exécuter, ces travaux sont les opérations concourantes à la construction, la réparation, l’entretien ou la démolition d’un édifice (construction, bâtisse) de nature hydraulique ou génie civil.
Les terrassements forment la partie principale d’un grand nombre de travaux. Notamment la construction des voies de communication, des travaux des ports, en plus l’exécution des ouvrages d’art et des bâtiments.
Actuellement, les tendances principales du développement des machines de construction et de terrassement sont le changement de la transmission hydraulique et l‘augmentation de la puissance ou de la capacité des machines, et leur mécanique est plus en plus complexe.
Avant d’aller sur chantier et commencer la réalisation de travaux il faut toujours commencer par une étude donnant les meilleurs outils de travail (engins) la stratégie des travaux et leur organisation et chercher constamment la meilleure façon la plus économique d’utilisation des moyens fournis.
Dans ce projet de cours, on a une étude pour l’estimation des volumes des travaux (avec dimensionnement des différentes parties composants notre projet). Et nous parlons des engins les plus utiles pour bien faire les travaux donnés. 


pour telecharger l'expoxé complet 

http://www.4shared.com/file/39441567..._chantier.html​


----------



## نوارة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

trueaw قال:


> Merci Beaucoup ma soeur
> 
> S'il vous plait j'ai besoin de :7:"Formulaire du beton armé : Tome 1&2"
> Les Liens ne fonctionnent :82as
> ...





salam kho... :81: c'est vrais les liens ne foctionnent pas

voici d'autre liens

formulaire du Béton Armé.part1
http://www.4shared.com/file/46966426/e7182d6a/formulaire_du_Bton_Arm_ITBTPpart1.html?s=1

formulaire du Béton Armé.part2
http://www.4shared.com/file/46968924/e111a826/formulaire_du_Bton_Arm_ITBTPpart2.html?s=1
http://www.legeniecivil.fr 
le mot de passe: www.legeniecivil.fr



trueaw قال:


> THank you Sister Nouara


 
for nothing brother trueaw​


----------



## jouini87 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

boumehdi.khaled قال:


> et aussimerci pour toi monsieur JOUINI et je truove pas le mot mais je vous donne une fillicitation et merci encor


 
merci beaucoup mon frère



 
Réaliser son mémoire et sa thèse : Côtés Jeans et Côté Tenue de soirée 
*by:* Pierre Mongeau 
fr | Presses de l'Université du Québec

http://www.sendspace.com/file/pbe75e


----------



## jouini87 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

SOLUTIONS MECANIQUES DE RENFORCEMENT

http://rapidshare.com/files/30664330..._2000.rar.html




murs de soutènement

http://rapidshare.com/files/30664050...ement.rar.html 

salutation​


----------



## jouini87 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Introduction*
L’organisation de chantier consiste à déterminer et à coordonner la mise en œuvre des moins nécessaires pour accomplir dans les meilleurs conditions possibles les travaux à exécuter, ces travaux sont les opérations concourantes à la construction, la réparation, l’entretien ou la démolition d’un édifice (construction, bâtisse) de nature hydraulique ou génie civil.
Les terrassements forment la partie principale d’un grand nombre de travaux. Notamment la construction des voies de communication, des travaux des ports, en plus l’exécution des ouvrages d’art et des bâtiments.
Actuellement, les tendances principales du développement des machines de construction et de terrassement sont le changement de la transmission hydraulique et l‘augmentation de la puissance ou de la capacité des machines, et leur mécanique est plus en plus complexe.
Avant d’aller sur chantier et commencer la réalisation de travaux il faut toujours commencer par une étude donnant les meilleurs outils de travail (engins) la stratégie des travaux et leur organisation et chercher constamment la meilleure façon la plus économique d’utilisation des moyens fournis.
Dans ce projet de cours, on a une étude pour l’estimation des volumes des travaux (avec dimensionnement des différentes parties composants notre projet). Et nous parlons des engins les plus utiles pour bien faire les travaux donnés. 


pour telecharger l'expoxé complet 

http://www.4shared.com/file/39441567..._chantier.html​


----------



## jouini87 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

Carrefours 

http://hotfile.com/dl/18417859/dada1...fours.ppt.html​


----------



## jouini87 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

أبو عبد الله يربح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لم أتمكن من تحميل أي كتاب من الكتب المعروضة بالفرنسية
> و لا أدري لماذا


3idek mabrouk
les liens marchent ,ressayez une autre fois


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكن الله خيراً أخواتي الكرام، وبارك بكن.. 

أرجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي : 

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

لكم جميعاً خالص التحيــــــات..


----------



## اسامة زهران (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا
و مشكورين على مابذلتم من جهد


----------



## اسامة زهران (7 ديسمبر 2009)

Même est ma première participation
mais j'ai l'honneur de vous partager la transfomation des connaissances
et voilà tiens : Maçonnerie revetements muraux
dans le lien suivant

http://www.4shared.com/file/167127590/3b144284/Maonnerie_Revtements_muraux.html

Quand tu passes , dis merci


----------



## besty (21 ديسمبر 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## jouini87 (3 يناير 2010)

guide des chaussées en béton armé​Le guide est organisé en huit chapitres :
Possibilités offertes par les solutions de chaussée en béton de ciment Aspects économiques.
Conception des chaussées en béton. Éléments pour le projet.
Le matériau béton et les autres matériaux utilisés pour les chaussées en béton.
Fabrication du béton
mise en oeuvre.
Démarche d'assurance de la qualité
Indications sur les travaux d'entretien des chaussées en béton
http://www.4shared.com/file/186841840/b8bb4da8/chausse_en_bton.html​


----------



## سهام معمر (3 يناير 2010)

اختي جويني
السلام عليك
فعلا هناك كتب رائعة و نادرة , جازاك الله كل خير على هذه المبادرة.
لكن مع الأسف ام أوفق في تحميلها هلا أعدت رابطا جديدا لهم . أخص بالذكر كتاب neufert بالفرنسية.

وشكرا لك سلفا


----------



## نوارة (4 يناير 2010)

Siham boug قال:


> اختي جويني
> السلام عليك
> فعلا هناك كتب رائعة و نادرة , جازاك الله كل خير على هذه المبادرة.
> لكن مع الأسف ام أوفق في تحميلها هلا أعدت رابطا جديدا لهم . أخص بالذكر كتاب neufert بالفرنسية.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للكتب التي لم تستطع تحميلها يمكنك وضع عنوانها حتى نستطيع مساعدتك 
هذا رابط جديد لكتاب neufert بالفرنسية
http://www.mediafire.com/?qnwlmyygmdl​


----------



## jouini87 (4 يناير 2010)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبة للكتب التي لم تستطع تحميلها يمكنك وضع عنوانها حتى نستطيع مساعدتك
> هذا رابط جديد لكتاب neufert بالفرنسية
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qnwlmyygmdl​


بارك الله فيك أختي، ممتازة،tu es la meilleure


----------



## malouli (4 يناير 2010)

merci mon cher vraiment un travail pristigiaux


----------



## نوارة (4 يناير 2010)

*LA TECHNOLOGIE DU BETON*







http://www.4shared.com/file/186654237/54bd73e8/LA_TECHNOLOGIE_DU_BETON.html

_bon téléchargement_​


----------



## Malkom- ENG (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا :56: شكر خاص لكل من ساهم في هدا العمل

اما بعد اخوكم يرجو النصح والمساعدة باختصار انا تقني بناء مكلف ب suivi et coordination 
ؤريد ان اتميز في عملي ودالك بتعلم برامج وتقنيات فعالة لاكني لااعلم بمادا ابدء:82:
ارجوكم كتاب او فكرة او اقتراح في هدا المجال :31:


----------



## سهام معمر (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أختي نوارة على مساعدتك و شكرا لك أيضا أختي جويني.
جازاكما الله خيرا و بارك الله لكما في العلم إن شاء الله


----------



## psedo007 (5 يناير 2010)

merci a tous ^^


----------



## morasil (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله مجهودكم أيها الإخوة


----------



## souha mahmoud (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجوكم غيرو الرابط ربيدشير الى رابط 4share . شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## staadpr (21 يناير 2010)

l'economque de l'ingenieur livre, ci c'est possible merci beaucoup


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## kherroubi_2005 (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المنتدى الطيب كله وخاصة على الموضوع الرائع أتمنى أن يدوم عطاؤه
أيضا أحب أن أنوه إلى أن التحميل مع الرابيد شاير صعب وأفضل أن يكون الرفع على *4share
شكرا لكم
*


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (17 فبراير 2010)

merci infinement


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (17 فبراير 2010)

Chers collègues
Avez-vous un dictionnaire (français anglais) parce que j'ai trouvé des expressions françaises dans le génie civil et je ne peux pas les comprendre.


----------



## hassanoualid (19 فبراير 2010)

merci infiniment


----------



## chamil (20 فبراير 2010)

*livre d'AutoCAD 2010 en francais*

merci beaucoup pour tt ces livres rares, je vous demande 
si c'est possible de m'indiquer un livre de la langue francaise pour apprendre l'AutoCAD 2010.et merci encore


----------



## نوارة (21 فبراير 2010)

مروه نصر غراب قال:


> Chers collègues
> Avez-vous un dictionnaire (français anglais) parce que j'ai trouvé des expressions françaises dans le génie civil et je ne peux pas les comprendre.


 
Salut chère soeur, voici un dictionnaire génie civil (Dictionary of Building and Civil Engineering English/French French/English); ce dictionnaire est très important et trés utile pour les ingénieur en génie civil ,des milliers de mot technique en anglais avec leur traduction en français 







http://www.4shared.com/file/121444760/95aa7a18/dictionaire_gnie.html​


----------



## نوارة (21 فبراير 2010)

chamil قال:


> merci beaucoup pour tt ces livres rares, je vous demande
> si c'est possible de m'indiquer un livre de la langue francaise pour apprendre l'AutoCAD 2010.et merci encore


 
bonjour
voici un manuel d'utilisation autocad 2010 en français, j'espère que ça t'aidera 






http://www.4shared.com/file/198040176/bd5e1e1a/Manuel_dutilisation_autocad_20.html

bonne réception​


----------



## aamine (21 فبراير 2010)

Merci infiniment a tout participant


----------



## MasterxMaster (23 فبراير 2010)

shoukraaaaaaaaaaaan bzaaaaaaaaaaf ..........merci :67::77:


----------



## amrani (7 مارس 2010)

Merci bien


----------



## إبن رشد (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hamel (26 مارس 2010)

merci beaucoup mon amie 
vraiment des beaux livres


----------



## merouanovic (27 مارس 2010)

merci


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (21 أبريل 2010)

*طلب*



نوارة قال:


> Salut chère soeur, voici un dictionnaire génie civil (Dictionary of Building and Civil Engineering English/French French/English); ce dictionnaire est très important et trés utile pour les ingénieur en génie civil ,des milliers de mot technique en anglais avec leur traduction en français
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من فظلك أختي أنا في حاجة الي كتاب يتحدث عن chaux et les normes algériane


----------



## alhayate10 (23 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## soussoukabyle (23 أبريل 2010)

merci bcp pour tes ses document trés important pour nous ... )


----------



## sami280 (24 أبريل 2010)

Merci boucoup


----------



## walid2005 (23 يوليو 2010)

Mérci je cherche un livre de dessin de batiment en français


----------



## نوارة (23 يوليو 2010)

walid2005 قال:


> Mérci je cherche un livre de dessin de batiment en français


 
voici des livres de dessin de batiment 

Des éléments de base de dessin de batiment et de dessin BTP-TSGT
http://www.4shared.com/file/5Be_x3p1/M07-Des_ElEments_de_base_de_de.htm

dessin de batiment
http://www.4shared.com/file/5Q0pDiwg/dessin_de_batiment.htm

Eléments de base de dessin de batiment
http://www.4shared.com/document/OQdMqZCX/Cader__Elments_de_base_de_dess.htm ​


----------



## rahem-10 (23 يوليو 2010)

Voici mon ami deux liens:

http://www.4shared.com/file/5Be_x3p1/M07-Des_ElEments_de_base_de_de.htm


http://www.4shared.com/file/5Q0pDiwg/dessin_de_batiment.htm


bonne lecture

à bientôt​


----------



## walid2005 (24 يوليو 2010)

Merci baucour pour les documents NOARA mérci 1000 fois


----------



## walid2005 (24 يوليو 2010)

Merci boucoup RAHEM merci merci


----------



## walid2005 (26 يوليو 2010)

Je cherche des livres de dessin technique de batiment en français mérci d'avence


----------



## شنقيطي (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بالراشد (2 أغسطس 2010)

*:20:شكرا جزيلا:75:*​


----------



## mdsayed (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## iyad.elmoutawakil (13 أغسطس 2010)

*injection d'ecran ou rideau d'etanchéité -barrage*

salam alaykom ikhwati, ésk ya kélkun ki é spécializé dans le domaine des INJECTION DES RIDEAU OU ECRAN ETANCHE DES BARRAGES, jss ds le domaine et g besoin un peu d'aide.merci d'avance et saha ftourkom.


----------



## dtp (15 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## dtp (19 أغسطس 2010)

salut les liens ne marche pas


----------



## dtp (28 أغسطس 2010)

*




salut le lien ne marche pas merci
*


----------



## jouini87 (28 أغسطس 2010)

dtp قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


les quels???


----------



## chamil (31 أغسطس 2010)

site consacrer à definir les mots technique dans le domaine de la construction metallique et de l RDM
http://www.otua.org/LexV0/lettre_a/A.htm


----------



## chamil (2 سبتمبر 2010)

Le dictionnaire du BTP en ligne
[URL="http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Dico-BTP/definition.html?id=7650"]http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Dico-BTP/definition.html?id=7650[/URL]


----------



## شنقيطي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mameritarek (19 أكتوبر 2010)

من زمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممان كنت ابحث على الموضوع شكرا كثيرا


----------



## tlemcen1962 (25 يناير 2011)

Bonsoir, je recherche qlq pour m'aider à débloquer un logiciel de menuiserie


----------



## tlemcen1962 (25 يناير 2011)

le logiciel de technal deltalog


----------



## BELKACEMI Mohamed (14 فبراير 2011)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## lamrani (15 فبراير 2011)

al3ez


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kin89 (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
و اتمني لو اجد عندكم هذا الكتاب 
calcul pratique des tours en béton armé
Maurice Albigès-


----------



## هواري بومدين (30 أبريل 2011)

الكتب قيمة ارجواتغير الرابط...............................تعرفوا حقيقة الرابيت شار


----------



## ميورو (30 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياجماعه انا عايز طريقة تصطيب برنامج graitec advanced 2011 
وطريقة تفعيله حيث انه برنامج غاية فى التطور والافاده فى العمل سواء فى التصميم او الديتيلينج ولكم منى جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## ميورو (30 أبريل 2011)

ارجو الاهتمام ببرنامج graitec 2011 نظرا لاهميته الكثيرة فى اعمالنا الانشائيه وحيث انه غير موجود على المنتدى نهائيا


----------



## الجنرال حسين (17 مايو 2011)

merci merci infinniment


----------



## khouribga (4 أكتوبر 2011)

merci infiniment


----------



## ouzbair (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا أخي على المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## terfassa2009 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## aghilasse (1 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أخي أرجو من حضرتكم إرشادي كيفية تحميل الكتاب جزاكم الله خيرا


في انتظار ردكم تقبل مني فائق التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## lin lin (25 مارس 2013)

اخواني ممكن تجددوا الروابط كلها لا تعمل

:82:


----------



## lin lin (5 نوفمبر 2013)

كل الروابط لا تعمل


----------

